# Magazine Cover Artwork



## Roy1

Interzone, the Science Fiction and Fantasy Magazine, occasionally features covers with female figures, not necessarily completely human but definitely feminine, exhibiting lots of naked flesh and/or cleavage. Examples being the Elf on the IZ 205 cover or the gun toting girl on the IZ 199 cover, both Jim Burn’s work. 

We always get objections to such covers and a few of these objectees threaten to stop subscribing every time. We don’t want to lose such readers but we don’t want to stop using this type of cover when it is appropriate. We have no evidence they improve sales but they do catch the eye on newsagent/newsstand shelves and at least potential buyers notice the magazine's existence. 

So what do you think? I can post a few examples here if no one minds. Are these covers objectionable? What sort of images do you think a magazine like Interzone should use on its covers? 

If you post a reply please give some indication of background such as nationality or your location.


----------



## Commonmind

I have some input on the matter, if you'd post some examples...

I don't really understand the use of posting nationality, being from the U.S. doesn't necessarily define anything about me as an individual. And the answer to the second part of your question is above.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Hi Roy:

The topic of censorship has, historically, been a problem for a very long time in the United States, a country that claims to secure the greatest level of personal freedom for her citizens in the world. The only mature response to material that offends an individual is for them to simply exercise their power as a consumer and not buy it. When people attempt to ramrod their personal morality and convictions down the throat of others it encroaches upon the freedom of expression of others. 

Furthermore, let's not forget that it is impossible to please all of the people all of the time. Chameleons tend to inflict an identity crisis on everything they put their hand to, thus ultimately sabotaging any hope that they may have of establishing a unique niche for their work.

So, my advice is to stay the course. Ignore the prudes and self-annointed high priests of moral hygeine who arrogantly flog their hoary old agendas. Follow what your own tastes and sensibilities tell you is best for _Interzone Magazine_.

Oh, and by the way, welcome aboard the Chronicles-Network!


----------



## Nesacat

Censorship is becoming an increasing problem here in the East with books and magazines being either defaced or totally removed from circulation for a whole host of usually incomprehensible reasons. The most reason victim being latest issue of The Economist with one article being torn out (Jinn - Born of Fire, which is about the belief among Muslims in Somalia and Afghanistan in the esistence of jinn) and another article having sections blacked out (A child of Bethlehem - No end of history; an excerpt about Muslim and Christian women visiting a shrine related to the Blessed Virgin Mary has been obliterated with black ink). 

The same happens to images in other magazines. They are either torn or blacked out. The images run the gamut of women in fashion spreads to those of temples or statues or images of paintings in art galleries.

As far as I can see all these books and magazines are meant for a mature audience. These people are more than capable of, as Curt said, choosing not to buy something if it offends them personally. If children are picking these books up then it's something parents need to look into not the government through censorship.

There will always be someone, somewhere who is offended even if the woman was in a Victorian ball gown. If all artists and writers succumbed to this kind of pressure then all art and writing would be devoid of vibrancy or colour or anything at all that makes it a unique statement that manages to speak to people all across the world. And that would be the worst tragedy. I'd just ignore everyone all the self-appointed moral police and go ahead with you feel best reflects the ideas and concepts your magazine is trying to convey.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Nesacat said:


> If all artists and writers succumbed to this kind of pressure then all art and writing would be devoid of vibrancy or colour or anything at all that makes it a unique statement that manages to speak to people all across the world. And that would be the worst tragedy.



Well said!


----------



## Zeorymer0015

I have a DA account and you can see some of my work on this site as well just look up the name.


Check out my DA page and tell me if thats the sort of stuff that they are looking for? I have a few ladies there doing just what you described 
I am from Canada and attending Sheridan college. 

TOM/Zeo


----------



## Dr. Atomic

I guess I don't find them offensive, but I do think the imagery of pneumatically-enhanced women packing major heat is a little played out... Just one person's opinion, though. It's really up to you to decide what sort of covers best convey the content of your magazine, while also attracting readers.

As for whether it's worth changing the covers because of some letters... Consider this: 

I worked for a long time as the managing editor of a national music magazine (and still write for them today). We used to always get angry letters, for all sorts of reasons. And we would wonder, every now and again, whether we were doing something wrong that we were pissing off all these people. But then we put it in perspective: 

Our circulation was about 180,000. We got maybe 10 or 15 negative letters an issue. That meant that approximately 179,965 people -- not including pass alongs and libraries and whoever -- thought we were doing a bang-up job.

The fact is, people are more likely to write a letter or email when they're not happy with what you're doing. The people who are happy with the magazine generally don't see any need to speak up. They're content to let things ride -- until you do something that irks them, and then you'll get their letters.

Good luck!


----------



## Roy1

Thanks for that folks I will post the images in the next few days.
The nationality question was merely to see if/how that affected any answers but it does depend on getting lots of replies.

If we change our policy then maybe it is self censorship but we have not done that. It maybe that very few care either way and such covers don't register as contentious. On a purely commercial basis perhaps we should take more notice of the objectors as they will stop reading and Interzone would lose sales. Those who like this type of image might never become aware of such a policy but if they did maybe they would continue reading/buying anyway.

Zeorymer0015 have a look the guidelines for artwork submissions (TTA Press) and if you have not seen the TTA IZ check out the IZ 207 and 208 threads on the TTAPress messageboard to see some interior artwork, or even better buy a copy. Note Interzone is now printed in full colour.

Dr Atomic on the absence of evidence/evidence of absence principle we can only say that absence of objections may be good news or evidence of apathy, but I take your point.

Nesacat I have not heard of anyone removing or obliterating cover or interior images or censoring the magazine's text but it would be interesting to know if it does happen.


----------



## Roy1

Sorry about the disparity in image size. I'll try to get better versions.
Meanwhile the first two show the sort of cover that has caused problems.

As far as I know the 'Winning Mars' cover was not a source of objections but I may be corrected on that.

The two following covers were criticized quite heavily for their Manga style.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Sorry, you're saying that there are actually people who find those offensive? Offensive enough to write and complain, and even threaten to unsubscribe?

I admit that I get very bored of the kind of stereotypical fantasy cover shown here, but it's hardly offensive. I would suggest you just have some extremely over-sensetive readers, who probably aren't giving you a good name anyway.
On the other hand, you obviously have to keep the number of subscribers as high as possible.


On an unrelated note, you've got an impressive selection of featured authors there. Congrats, I might have to take a look sometime. Is it subscription only?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Rane Longfox said:


> I admit that I get very bored of the kind of stereotypical fantasy cover shown here, but it's hardly offensive. I would suggest you just have some extremely over-sensetive readers, who probably aren't giving you a good name anyway.



Either that or Roy1 used this thread subject as a convenient pretext to spam this site. Which is the more likely possibility I'll leave to the casual reader . . . .


----------



## Roy1

> Either that or Roy1 used this thread subject as a convenient pretext to spam this site. Which is the more likely possibility I'll leave to the casual reader . . . .



I could post some of the objectors' letters/e mails if you like.

I resent that. My 'spam' is on the press release thread and I didn't post under a pseudonym to ask 





> On an unrelated note, you've got an impressive selection of featured authors there. Congrats, I might have to take a look sometime. Is it subscription only?



Rane, IZ is carried by newsagents in the UK, not Smiths, and some bookshops like Borders. You can order a copy via bookshops or any newsagent including WHS. UK distributors are Central Books and Warners.


----------



## Rane Longfox

It would be interesting to see some of the complaints anyway. What is it exactly they're complaining _about_? Personally, I'm not doubting your motivations. Neither, honestly, do I care if it's advertising spam. It's piqued my interest though... so it worked


----------



## Roy1

Names withheld to protect the innocent -



> After IZ 199(?) I thought that the editors had decided to not be sexist and rethink the big-breasts-on-the-cover idea.  Obviously,
> they hadn't and we get another male fantasy on the front of IZ 205.
> 
> I am so disappointed.  I simply do not want to be associated with a magazine that has these attitudes. So I am not going to resubscribe.  I am not doing this lightly as I have every issue from no 1 onwards.



Losing 24 year subscribers is not good business.



> Hi Andy, I've enjoyed your magazine for a while. I believe it prints some of the best SF being written. Why do you insist on disgracing the field of SF with such juvenile, laddish "art" work. By doing this, you fulfill every negative stereotype of the sexist, under-socialized, dorky, male SF reader and writer. We're better than this. Interzone should reflect that.



Newsagents are full of 'lads mags' that have much more explicit covers, every issue, and no one calls their readership "sexist, under-socialized, dorky, male.. " but there you go.

There are more on the individual issue threads on the TTA website but these will do for now.  

Glad to pique your interest, if you do try an issue let us know your conclusions.


----------



## Rane Longfox

From what I can tell browsing your forums, anything with a woman on the cover gets critisised at least once, just on principle. For example, who would actually classify the object of issue 205 as big-breasted? I certainly wouldn't. Jeez, how up themselves can these people be? 

I notice that for 207, with semi-naked men on the cover, you don't get any complaints. I suppose that because the vast majority of these complainers for previous issues have been women (hey, don't look at me, I was going by the usernames that posted complaints on the IZ foum) that when it's men on the cover, it's suddenly not a problem after all. Honestly, the hypocrisy is horrendous.

But enough of that. You need to keep your subscribers, as stupid as some of them may be.


----------



## Roy1

Rod McDonald of Crowsnest wrote this of the IZ 207 cover Rane mentioned.

"Cover art by Richard Marchand depicts what? A futuristic crucifixion scene with two of his disciples praying in adoration? This picture singularly lacks imagination and is a very bad choice for the cover of 'Interzone'. There is nothing original about this form of representation today and the artist himself, when you look at his web site, displays a moronic repetitive behaviour disorder which compels him to paint heads in all forms of disfiguration, endlessly and without exception. I mean, once you have seen one disfigured head you have seen them all! Perhaps he needs directional help.

"There is a Christian symbolism in this art which some may find offensive. If the magazine had chosen a similar depiction involving Islam, a fatwa would have been issued against 'Interzone' and its editors. Of course, this would have given them plenty of publicity and boosted their sales in the same manner as Salman Rushdie did, some say cynically, with his deliberately controversial 'Satanic Verses'. No, 'Interzone', better stick with boobs and bums! It's safer that way and the circulation goes up just the same."

 See: Interzone # 207 - December 2006

Note I've included the cover here, also the IZ current issue is 208 and 209, the 25th anniversary issue, is due March 8th.


----------



## K. Riehl

When I finish reading a book, good or bad, I often take a second look at the cover art and compare the images produced by the artist to what I envisioned when reading the story. Sometimes there is such a disconnect that I am more cautious in the future when dealing with a given publisher and I take the time to read portions of the story in greater detail before buying.
In the magazine market I put myself in the hands of the editors. I read the magazines that consistantly find new, quality, authors and publish good stories by established authors. I hate to read the also ran titles by established authors that are just coasting and the magazine printed it to use their name as a marketing tool on the cover.
If the art represents the story inside fairly acurately then it's the right artwork. If, in the issue above, the story is about man/machine/religion or even man becomes more than human due to machine then the artwork is  correct. If the story is about a woman character who is beautiful then there is nothing wrong with putting her on the cover. 
How can someone read Science Fiction and not have an open mind about most issues? 
I'm from the US and I subscribe to Analog, Asimov's, Fantasy& Science Fiction, and Locus magazines


----------



## Roy1

I must admit Interzone covers are rarely connected to the contents in the sense that they were devised by an artist to illustrate one of the issue's stories. However as the interior illustrations are full colour and do illustrate the accompanying story this is not seen as a problem. 

Have a look at a copy sometime and let us know what you think.
IZ 208's cover is an illustration from Jason Staddard's "Softly Shining in the Forbidden Dark"
IZ 204's cover is by John Picacio who is featured in that issue.


----------



## Roy1

Oh dear the cover images I posted to this site are lost because the Interzone website they were linked to has changed. Should I repost them or have you seen enough? 

Meanwhile Rod McDonald of Crowsnest who disliked the IZ 207 cover wrote this of IZ 209



> This is the 25th anniversary edition of 'Interzone'. The first point to note is that they could have made a better job of the cover. I know it's an anniversary issue and that the art is by Jim Burns, but in my opinion it's dull and uninspiring, something which certainly will not sell magazines when in competition with hundreds of others on a news-stand. Instead of looking back, 'Interzone' should have been looking towards the future and used something far more appropriate and aesthetically appealing.



Any comments? At least we shouldn't get complaints that it's sexist, either way, this time.


----------



## Roy1

Cover graphic jpg for IZ 210 is in the Interzone thread under  Publishers & Industry


----------



## Roy1

*Re: Magazine Artwork*

As I said in another thread for *Interzone* 210 the cover and all fiction graphics by *Douglas Sirois*, who is also profiled and interviewed (with more artworks from his portfolio). Doug also writes a brief introduction to each story detailing his thought and work processes, how he approached that particular assignment.

There is also a feature about Doug and his work in that issue and I'll post an extract here in the hope that you'll want to see more.


----------



## lin robinson

I sat here for fifty years and watched the "revolution" in sexual mores move from "don't show naked women because it's nasty"  to "don't show naked women because I'm a femnazi".    

Progress?


----------



## dustinzgirl

lin robinson said:


> I sat here for fifty years and watched the "revolution" in sexual mores move from "don't show naked women because it's nasty"  to "don't show naked women because I'm a femnazi".
> 
> Progress?



NO!

That is not progress, that is someone forcing thier ideals onto someone else. Thats just idiocy. If I want to post naked pictures of myself or make adult videos for adults in an adult setting with willing adults then as a woman I have control over my body and I have the right to do so or to say no or whatever. I get so freaking angry with the governments censorship sometimes, and those dang radical feminists can kiss my behind.

It is about choice. I am not talking about human trafficking, those sick jerks can all be shot.

As a woman, I have the right and the choice to show, cover, love, abuse my body as I so freaking choose.

I do believe that adult -- anything showing anything between the top of th torso and upper leg area should be adult content and not accessable to children (especially my kids, I'd freak out). That doesn't mean it should be banned, but it should be blocked/covered/restricted. And yes, this definition would include most commercials and MTV. 

For example, on my tv nothing above a g rating can be watched by my kids. I think that dirty magazines should have black plastic (or be kept in the back of the store). My problem is not with nakedness, it is with the way the female body is advertised as a commodity. I have no problem with tasteful art being shown to my kids, like Michelangelo's The Creation of Man or basically any renissance art that doesn't show women as objects of sex, but as objects of beauty.

see, here is my problem with radical feminists. They seem to think that honoring a woman's naked body is anti-feminism. I don't think it is. I think that when a woman has the choice to exhibit her body then she is being more of a feminist than those who would choose to control her body.

Yes, I went off on a rant. I humbly beg forgiveness.


----------



## lin robinson

Au contraire,  I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Roy1

Thanks for returning the thread to its original subject. The images I started with have disappeared because the links have broken. I could put them up again if you like.

All our IZ covers are 'paintings' as opposed to photographs. Does that make any difference? Manga covers and interiors can be pretty 'graphic' so I expect not but what do you think?

I do think that renaissance artists were aware that naked flesh was going to gain attention for a work.


----------



## dustinzgirl

Roy1 said:


> Thanks for returning the thread to its original subject. The images I started with have disappeared because the links have broken. I could put them up again if you like.
> 
> All our IZ covers are 'paintings' as opposed to photographs. Does that make any difference? Manga covers and interiors can be pretty 'graphic' so I expect not but what do you think?
> 
> I do think that renaissance artists were aware that naked flesh was going to gain attention for a work.



I don't think it matters if it is painting or photograph, personally. I have vogue magazine, which always has a near naked woman on the cover, but it is done not as a selling sex point, but as a selling beauty point. If that makes sense? If you look at a lot of commercials, they are geared towards selling sex---Axe and Tag commercials, for example, sell sex and not beauty.

I don't think there is anything wrong with selling beauty, but I will say that I absolutely hate it when people draw a woman with double d breasts, a 10 inch waist, and a badonkadonk butt wearing a halter top and leather pants that are wholly inpractical for a warrior.


----------



## lin robinson

Im not so sure Renaissance painters cared about attention.  Lots of that stuff was done on commission.   My guess is they thought it was beautiful.  And they always have a lot of draped cloth because it's fun to paint.

dusinzgirl... that's just comix..and, that's art.  Just like they draw males with enorumous biceps and pecs and painted on costumes.   

It's not mimetics, it's celebration.   By the way, the costume Charlize Theron wore in Aeon Flux was altered from the cartoon version because the drawing version was impossible to move in.    Wait until they try to do Vampirella.  It's suggest tattoo.


----------



## Roy1

And I thought all the folds and creases in the drapes were supposed to be suggestive of anatomical detail.


----------



## lin robinson

> I thought all the folds and creases in the drapes were supposed to be suggestive of anatomical detail


You must have met my ex-wife.


----------



## Roy1

There's no answer to that so I've uploaded an IZ 211 cover image in the Interzone area of Chronicles http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/interzone/

I've included similar for one of the interior spreads.

Neither image is likely to cause offence as far as I can see.


----------



## lin robinson

I'm easy.  I don't think I've ever been offended by artwork in my life.


(PS  I was kidding about the ex-wife thing, just a little joke about anatomical draping...no real person involved)


----------



## darkwolf

Frankly, I don't see anything wrong with the cover art I've seen so far.  It might not all be to my personal taste, but I don't see anything offensive about it.

Just go with what feels right for your magazine.  You're always going to have some reader somewhere who will get offended over the least little things.  I've come across the same thing in my artwork.   Some people see a nipple and just go ape-poo.  Apparently, either there's a minor chonological distortion and these same people have their brains stuck in the 18th century or Darwin was wrong.

Personally, I blame the Puritans, but then again, I blame them for pretty much everything.

Darkwolf


----------



## Lith

Regardless of censorship (which I don't think is quite the right word for such a case as this), there is such a thing as public decency.  It has more to do with politeness than anything specifically moral.  I haven't seen the covers in question so I can't give an opinion on them.  (I'm only seeing red boxes.  Scantily-clad little red boxes, I might add.)

And really, "don't like, don't buy" only gets you so far.  It's not as easy as it sounds.  I like a lot of things in Play magazine, but don't like all the skimpy anime babes they always stick in the back.  And try finding an adult movie without a lot of offensive material.

If you know what kind of covers you want on your magazines, then go with it, and let the cards, uh, fall where they lay.  Or play the ball where it lies.  Or however the metaphor goes.  Opinions are all over the board and you'll just have to take a few complaints, even if it's not (as it sounds like from the responses here) truly a case for complaint.

And as a woman with interest in sci-fi and fantasy, I have to ask _why_ you aren't putting up covers of sword-wielding WARRIORS?  Or are you only trying to attract male readers?


----------



## lin robinson

A survey of magazines oriented to men and to women will quickly let you in on the fact that both men and women respond to scantily clad women on covers.  Sometimes I think Cosmopolitan has sexier nudes than Playboy  (and I won't even mention Seventeen, so please forget that I didn't mention it)

It's a quirk in the human esthetic, but everybody likes naked women (perhaps because they are beautiful?   Just a shot in the dark)  and men are less popular.    Both men's and women's mags will show pictures of nude or partially nude women in the same shot, or touching each other, by the way.  Only magazines for gay men will show naked men touching each other...and then only in fairly hard core mags.

Go figure.

Given that, the decision to go with Warrior Maid  over Abs Boy is a quick one.   And...and I'm drawing on my own publishing/editing experience here...maybe it has something to do not so much with atraction plans as the submissions they get?


----------



## Lith

I know there won't be much market for it.  

There are so many factors feeding into our responses it's difficult to single them out.  And I'm not even going to comment on Cosmo.  Not going to do it.  Not even a little.  Okay, maybe a little- no, not going to do it.  

I think as women are encouraged (be it by nature or conditioning) to spend more time with their appearance, they are more willing to look at other women than men are at other men.  And there are some theories about dominance as it relates to the sexes and watching, displaying the body, etc.  But I'm not going there.  

And then there's the stuff we've just learned to tolerate, as until recently women SF&F fans were in the minority.


----------



## Roy1

Thanks Lith for a reason to reload those covers. They were here as links before but the links broke when the website changed.

Page 2 of this thread includes a cover with a male in a pose that would have brought complaints had the subject been female. There are lots of fantasy covers with sword-wielding male warriers but maybe more with sword-wielding females.



> The Best SF reviewer said that the (IZ 199) illustration didn't need to feature the squished-together cleaveage. There are plenty of other titles on the bookstand doing that kind of thing already, thank you. I read part of this issue in public, and had to go through complex machinations to keep the cover covered up. For me, a disappointment after several excellent covers.


Interzone 199 July/August 2005

The IZ 205 cover was also a source of complaint.
Sorry about the mismatch in images file sizes.


----------



## lin robinson

Those tits were MALE????  Wow.   

Love those big, thrusting ears on that babe on the left above, by the way.


----------



## Roy1

> Love those big, thrusting ears on that babe on the left above, by the way.



I still have a few for convention sales and Andy has some back issues if you want your own copy.


----------



## lin robinson

I don't want to get caught with any ear porn on me.  I might have to work as an audiologist some day.


----------



## dustinzgirl

LOL...

I actually like those covers. They don't seem promiscuous or pornographic to me at all, but of course the way a woman sees something and the way a man sees something are entirely different. I didn't even notice her tight little ears  but I did notice the differences in style of dress between the two covers, the pretty details on the left one in the earthy tones is a stark comparision to the deep, plain red on the right. Both women might be warriors of a sort, but you can tell from thier stance and dress that the one on the right is probably crazier. She just has that crazy look. They should both be in a wet ear mud wrestling contest....lol....


----------



## darkwolf

Good grief.  If people are complaining about those covers, then they should run away and join a convent.  Some of my own artwork features women with a lot less on and I've got nothing but good comments on it.

It would seem that some of your readers just haven't decided that the Puritan society has been dead now for a couple of hundred years.

There's certainly nothing offensive in those two covers posted above.  They're sexy, yes, but not derogatory towards women, for pete's sake.  You'd get even worse complaints if you used pictures of nuns in full habits.  I'd stop dwelling on the handful of readers that are complaining and just keep publishing your magazine and doing everything you can to make sure you have the best content available to you.

Good magazines sell no matter what the cover image is - take Newsweek, for instance...they sell millions of copies a month and they often feature images of a talking chimp...um, I mean the president.  

Darkwolf


----------



## Roy1

Well they do complain, and threaten to stop subscribing, as the quotes show.
Would you feel comfortable reading either of them on a train or in an airport waiting area? People have mentioned that as a drawback of such covers.


----------



## lin robinson

It might be some genetic flaw, but I find that don't really give a damn if pepople in train stations approve of my reading habits.


----------



## Lith

The one on the right's fine.  The one on the left- if it was just once in a while, it would be okay, but if it was every cover, I probably wouldn't pick the magazine up.  And I would feel a _little_ uncomfortable reading it out in public.  



> It would seem that some of your readers just haven't decided that the Puritan society has been dead now for a couple of hundred years.


It's actually _not_ dead.  It's just much smaller than it used to be.  People that grow up in the church often have a different perspective on things.  It can get a little silly sometimes (like the time my youth group shut off The Gods Must Be Crazy because it had naked african tribespeople), but on the whole it has its good points.


----------



## Roy1

No I am not going to re-read the Calder serial so I can't comment because it did not stick in my memory, which may be telling about the story or about me.  Either way you win on that but this is probably not the thread to discuss it. 

Looking at the view counts in this Art category I am tempted to tell Andy Interzone needs a cover with a female barbarian warrior.


----------



## Roy1

This is the cover for the new TTA magazine *Black Static*.




Transmissions from beyond. Arriving in September.
see BLACK STATIC


----------



## lin robinson

Nice.  Is there a submissions page.

I hope you won't take this ill, but I have looked at web sites of all the TTA mags and they all seem like super cool mags, but they are the most contrary sites I've ever seen for something in the communication field.  Hard to navigate or even really comprehend,  short on the usual sorts of info.   Frustrating.

I found the contributor's page on this one, but it nothing about pay, deadlines, etc.  It has a link to "guidelines" which is a dead end.  Other links in these mags circle back on themselves.



Now that we're friends, how does one submit?


----------



## Roy1

Thanks Lin, I'll pass your comments about the website to the editor.

The BS guidelines are here 
Black Static Contributors’ Guidelines let me know if you have problems with them and I'll post them on Chronicles in the Interzone area. 

The other side of that cover is here for those interested in the graphics.
http://ttapress.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/bs1title.jpg

No deadline for stories only for news and advertisements. Accepted stories will be published.
As for rates you won't get rich but the editor will make an offer if he accepts your story.


----------



## lin robinson

Thanks, Roy.  Your second link returns a 404 page.   The first one I saw and thought it was incomplete so clicked on "guidlines" and got weirdness.  I now realize those were "Technorati keywords" not links and since I have no idea that that means, anything could happen.


----------



## Roy1

Oops, sorry, go to Black Static One then click on the the second thumbnail headed 'Inside cover/page one:'
 "Technorati keywords" something to do with seaching the site I believe but I'm no expert so I'll have to ask.

I'll put any further *Black Static* non-cover news/information in the *Interzone* section to avoid hijacking this thread.


----------



## Roy1

I've loaded a jpg of Interzone 212's cover to the Interzone 212 thread on the Chronicles Interzone area.

It's a chance to see SF from a South American perspective. The artist Osvaldo Gonzalez is an Argentine who now lives in Florida. 
At 17 Osvaldo started to work as a graphic artist in Las Flores, his hometown, but in the late 80's he moved to Buenos Aires and worked as a graphic designer.

In the 90s, he worked as graphic designer and illustrator in the music industry with companies like MCA, Nems Enterprises, BMG, Poligram, Universal as patrons.

This century his own artwork has come to the fore. See Pixelium - The Art of Osvaldo Gonzalez and he now lives in Miami.


----------



## Roy1

I've linked an image of Black Static 2's cover to the Black Static Thread in the Chronicles Horror Section.

It's different, its David Gentry's work so what do you think?
If you can see it that is.


----------



## Roy1

I had problems sorting this so now it is slightly below the point where the link takes me when I try.


----------



## Roy1

I posted the Interzone 213 cover in the Interzone area It's by Kenn Brown of Mondolithic Studio, an illustration for 'Metal Dragon Year' by Chris Roberson, a story set in his 'Celestial Empire'. 

See http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=300


----------



## Roy1

At the Novacon magazines panel the subject of SF magazine covers was raised and some suggested we need more rockets or spaceships on Interzone covers.

Any comments? Do we need to look more like the SF mags of yore?


----------



## Roy1

Well no one took up the gauntlet on covers with rockets so here is the cover of Interzone 214 and this one, by Paul Drummond, illustrates one of the stories. 

So what do you think? More space art/rockets?


----------



## AE35Unit

I like that cover a lot actually, probably because it reminds me of 2001!


----------



## Roy1

I uploaded *Black Static 3* cover art on the Horror page Black Static thread.


----------



## Roy1

Darren Winter's illustration for Jamie Barras's 'The Endling' and likely cover for Interzone 215, due March.


----------



## HowardSW

What are the requirements for submitting cover art to Interzone - such as DPI, size and resolution?


----------



## Roy1

Hello Howard

At the base of the index page of Interzone is the editorial e mail. You can send Andy Cox, the editor, a link to your gallery, if it's on a website, and a note about yourself and the kind of work you do.

If you don't have a web gallery send some sample pdf's or jpgs at display screen resolution (is that 72 dpi?) and then wait for a response.

If you can't find the e mail then pm Andy or myself on the TTA forum.
Roy


----------



## HowardSW

Thanks for the information, Roy. I'll get a couple of pieces out today with any luck. 

HSW.


----------



## Roy1

I wasn't sure whether to put this here or upload to the female barbarian warrier thread. I think this is more suitable though.
This is from Chris Nurse who is Interzone 216's featured artist.


----------



## lin robinson

Looks like it could have been shot in a contemporary punky club, actually.


----------



## Roy1

Well Lin in that case the cover definitely belongs in the female barbarian warrior thread


----------



## lin robinson

Presumed female


----------



## Roy1

I posted the cover art for Black Static 5 on a Chronicles horror thread.


----------



## Roy1

Cover for Interzone 217 by Paul Drummond. 3882


----------



## AE35Unit

Interesting cover,that ring makes methink of those bands that some people wear on their wrists!


----------



## Roy1

David Gentry's cover art for Black Static 6
Tell us what you think. 4116


----------



## Roy1

Cover for *Interzone 219* by Kenn Brown of Mondolithic a digital (and recoloured) version of a painting on canvas called Traveller. 4360


----------



## Roy1

A cover that bends the rules and likely will not find favour with our distributor. Tell us what you think. Artist is *Adam Tredowski*

5264


----------



## Brian G Turner

The cover for 219 looks great - very "Jon" from Watchmen. 

Nice to see the experimental cover on 220 as well - hope it worked to attract a little more interest.


----------



## Roy1

Thanks Brian. 


> Nice to see the experimental cover on 220 as well - hope it worked to attract a little more interest. 5545


We'll find out next month as its due out around the 8th.

When I post cover images now will they appear as thumbnails untill 'clicked'? 
I prefer that but did not figure out how to do it here. 

All the best for 2009.


----------



## Roy1

Another cover from *Adam Tredowski,* this time on *Interzone 221. *Due out March 5th. 6303


----------



## Roy1

Here is David Gentry's cover for Black Static 10. Due out April 9th. 6647


----------



## Roy1

Leif Grahamson's Interzone memories and music 6746 

6 minutes and a few seconds plus space for more at the end.


----------



## Roy1

Black Static 12's cover 8218


----------



## Roy1

A controversy over a magazine cover which was then parodied on a blog and that stimulated some responses from the magazine staff and even more but it is dying down now.                                             8310


----------



## Roy1

Black Static 12 is out now. 8586


----------



## Roy1

Planned Interzone 224 cover as at this moment. Any comments on placing of Bar code? 8660


----------



## Roy1

Would you like a free copy of _Black Static_ issue 12? TTA Press have begun a promotional offer of a *free *copy of *Black Static issue 12*. Get it by using the TTA Press website link message 
The issues will be posted out with monthly mailings; next ones are due 10/Sept (Interzone 224 mailing and 8/Oct BS 13 mailing)

8880


----------



## Patrick Mahon

Roy1 said:


> Planned Interzone 224 cover as at this moment. Any comments on placing of Bar code? 8660


 
Roy, the cover is great - but yeah, why is the bar code not out of the way in the corner somewhere? Who controls where it goes?


----------



## Roy1

I asked Andy the same question. His answer was 





> Best place for it I thought.


On the phone he added that he felt it didn't obscure any important detail in that position. You will have to judge that yourself.
9024


----------



## Roy1

A bloody good cover for Black Static's 13th issue.
Sorry I don't seem to be able to get the thumbnail to display but the link works.
9304


----------



## Roy1

A wrap-around for Iinterzone 225 and the last for IZ from Adam Tredowski for the time being.                         9653


----------



## Roy1

A feature on Interzone's 2009 cover artist, Adam Tredowski, along with before and after images showing how the masthead and cover text were set to fit around the art.

9950


----------



## Roy1

Dave Senecal's cover for Black Static 14. 
As it was completely unreasonable to expect Dave Gentry to continue as sole artist, issue 14 has cover art by Dave Senecal and internal illustrations by Ben Baldwin, Dave Senecal, Daniele Serra and Mark Pexton. DG's static and iconic fly will continue to disturb.

10273


----------



## Roy1

Interzone 226 is out now  with two stories illustrated by *Jim Burns* in the issue 
Plus *Warwick Fraser-Coombe*'s cover art is the first of six connected images which, by November 2010, (IZ 231) will build up into a much larger tableau.

With no UK Borders to buy it from why not subscribe?
You'll be guaranteed to get all 6 covers that way and here's the first
[FONT=&quot]
417      10690
[/FONT]


----------



## Brian G Turner

That's a very nice cover, Roy - all the best with the new art and content.


----------



## J-WO

Have to say, I adore Fraser-Coombe's work.  Unique style. I may well subscribe soon...


----------



## Roy1

Good thanks J-Wo. Do it now as we are about to post out that issue. You'll get all six that way and only £21.
10720


----------



## Roy1

Roger Ebert on Magazine covers and nothing to do with Interzone or Black Static.


10954


----------



## J-WO

Roy1 said:


> Good thanks J-Wo. Do it now as we are about to post out that issue. You'll get all six that way and only £21.
> 10720



I went ahead and subscribed. I used to get IZ from my local newsagent but they stopped doing it- have missed them ever since.


Great covers on that link, BTW. That laser blast through that bloke's stomach made me wince to look at it!


----------



## Pyan

Thanks, Roy - one of the covers shown in that link was for _Exploration Team_, by *Murray Leinster* - a story I first read about forty-odd years ago and had completely forgotten about. I went looking for it and, to my delight, found it in a free e-book under the title of _Combat Team_...

Planets of Adventure by Murry Leinster, edited by Eric Flint & Guy Gordon - Baen Books...

Great story, IMHO, - it brings back happy memories of searching the library for this wonderful thing called SF that I'd discovered...


----------



## Roy1

Glad to help and thanks for subscribing. J-Wo. Distributor hasn't paid TTA recently so at least it gets some income that way.

Have fun with these folks.

Words and stuff... - The Top 100 Speculative Fiction Magazine Covers, #50-#41 

The author is listing the top 100 Spec Fic mag covers, I already found 3 IZ (including 22) and BS 9, and he still has 40 to go. 

YouTube - Interzone Magazine put sound on. (Posted this upthread as well) 

Visco navigation and click on magazine index. Then alphabetical with links in the 'code' column 

Cover Browser 

MagazineArt.org: Magazine Art and History Links


11024


----------



## Roy1

Here's Ben Bradley's cover for Black Static 15


11313


----------



## J-WO

Nice. Like the blurry effect.


----------



## Roy1

Thanks J Wo, my typo there. the artist is Ben Baldwin

11348


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

People are dumb. Nakedness is neat.


----------



## Roy1

Warwick Fraser-Coombe's cover for *Interzone 227*. Pretty good one I'd say. Anyone agree? Due out 5th March.

11819


----------



## J-WO

Now that's what I call a blockade run!


----------



## Roy1

Chris Nurse did this cover for *Black Static 16* illustrating the story 'Extreme Latitude' by M.G. Preston. Let us know what you think.
12336


----------



## Roy1

Warwick Fraser-Coombe's 3rd 2010 cover for *Interzone. *This time #228 and the jigsaw begins to make sense.
12717


----------



## J-WO

It could be my computer, Roy, but the picture won't load and display.


----------



## Roy1

Sorry J-WO not sure why as it works for me. How about the upthread covers? Do my March or February postings work? 

I'll let you know here when IZ 228 cover is posted on the IZ website. 

Anyone else have the same problem?

12832


----------



## J-WO

March and February working. Could just be my laptop- its ways are oft mysterious.


----------



## Roy1

Mystery; I did nothing different but here it is again with a shorter name. 
12882


----------



## Roy1

And now on the TTA website 
12928


----------



## J-WO

Works this time--cheers! Nice cover. Frasier-Coombes has a nice line in rusty yet still functional machine guns. Not just this cover but that great one with the guy in a gas mask and an umbrella.


----------



## Roy1

Yes, that's also one of my favourites IZ 218 the Chris Beckett special.
12990


----------



## Roy1

Black Static 17 with cover 'Cerberus' by Ben Baldwin.
13497


----------



## J-WO

Sinister stuff!


----------



## Starbeast

*FAMOUS MONSTERS of FILMLAND* had some really great magazine cover art.


----------



## J-WO

Pulptastic!


----------



## Starbeast

J-WO said:


> Sinister stuff!


 

*Check these out J-WO.*​ 





 



*Besides painted cover art, the magazine sometimes featured photos.*​


----------



## J-WO

Christopher Lee does NOT look happy.


----------



## Roy1

How do you get such large images when I can only get thumbnails to display?
13654


----------



## J-WO

Good question.


----------



## Starbeast

Roy1 said:


> How do you get such large images when I can only get thumbnails to display?


 

Photobucket.com has pictures that you can alter the sizes and even edit a bunch of different ways if you become a memeber. I placed a black Barracuda muscle car in my "intro" thread which I edited to have my name on it not long ago.

I found another cool cover to post.


----------



## J-WO

One imagines 'Space Wars' wasn't around long  before 'Star Wars' somehow.


----------



## Starbeast

J-WO said:


> One imagines 'Space Wars' wasn't around long before 'Star Wars' somehow.


 

True, _STAR WARS_ made a huge impact on alot of people, and companies at the time could sell anything easy if a movie did well, George Lucas was indeed a ground-breaker and trend-setter. And yes, I would have bought this magazine too had I seen it in a store.


----------



## Roy1

I can alter images size on my computer but, when I post them here, they appear as thumbnails and you have to click on them to see the real size.

It was good to meet a bunch of you at Alt Fiction yesterday. I hope you all enjoyed the day. I thought it was good.

13968


----------



## Starbeast

Roy1 said:


> I can alter images size on my computer but, when I post them here, they appear as thumbnails and you have to click on them to see the real size.


 

*Roy1*, all I do is copy the image code and the picture is whatever size it was put in as. Unlike the other large photos, this magazine cover is the size I found it.


----------



## J-WO

Now there's something you don't see on SF covers--built models. They reached a very realistic height in the eighties, but then CGI came along, of course.

If a mag like *Asimov's* or, indeed, *Interzone* had a crack at it nowadays, I think it would make for a daringly different image.  It would have to be done well, naturally. Not a ship or cityscape made of coke bottles and old mobile phones!

*ROY* - Good to meet you again, too. I'm greatly enjoying the IZs I bought.


----------



## Roy1

Yes good to meet you J-Wo and it was a good con. Glad you are enjoying the results. 

I'm not sure if illustrators have the time to build real models these days but they would have to get more than 1 TTA cover out of them to make it worthwhile if they were pro's. That said I thing Black Static 3's cover was a real model and you are right it does 'make for a daringly different image'. 

Can't make it 'real size'.
14030


----------



## J-WO

Nice. Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Roy1

Here's part 4 of Interzone's Warwick Fraser-Coombe's 'Playground' cover poster built up from Interzone 2010's 6 cover images.
14264


----------



## J-WO

More wreckage and rusty machine guns! Brilliant!


----------



## Roy1

Ben Baldwin's cover art for Black Static 18.
14896


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## J-WO

Hmm... Von Daniken meets the village people.


----------



## Roy1

An early look at the 5th panel of Warwick Fraser-Coombe's 'Playground' cover poster size image to be assembled from the 6 cover images of Interzone in 2010.
15247


----------



## J-WO

That one's the best, yet! Really iconic. Can't wait to see the finished article, though I've no idea where you guys are going to put the Mag's title. Will there be a break from tradition, putting at the bottom of the cover?


----------



## murrayvincent

Im from the middle of England. So my archetypes are probably more elfin and dwarves etc. than have naked females with concocted sci fi costumes etc. The image  is worn out now,as contemporary publishing doesnt know where to go next.Having said that a lot of fantasy art feeds off so called reality so its all fairly confusing for illustrators who use current trends in photography and tv to draw from.imagination is bogged down with tried and tested ways of producing images in paint etc. Safe ground .I must admit book art ,covers etc do rely on this format. Maybe art directors are bogged down with it. Im working on a painting that is influenced by this trend but only because Ive not produced a painting in this genre. It hasnt got a female in it though. Its dragons and castles.


----------



## Roy1

Here is your answer J Wo

15437


----------



## J-WO

Aha! The old head-before-the-title trick! Never fails!


----------



## Roy1

Black Static is a bimonthly horror fiction magazine published by TTA Press.
Issue 19's cover is shown here.  The main art on the cover is by Ben Baldwin, from his illustration for  Simon Clark's 'They Will Not Rest'. The Stephen Jones painting is by Les  Edwards.

Black Static is one of the few UK venues where new horror fiction artists get a fair hearing, a chance of publication based on merit and international and influential viewers. It carries both fiction and non fiction such as related movie reviews, book reviews, interviews and columns by the likes of Stephen Volk, Christopher Fowler and Peter Tennant.

You can obtain free podcasts of stories from its pages on this site and via iTunes,
There are E reader editions on the Fictionwise website for those with the requisite devices. There is no DRM problem with TTA Press E Books.
The print edition is best obtained by subscribing, £21 for 6 issues in the UK, but copies can be ordered from newsagents or bookshops and some do stock new issues as they are published.

PS Contact me to advertise within its pages.
16172


----------



## Roy1

Here is the last of this year's Interzone covers and the last piece of Warwick Fraser-Coombe's jigsaw. So was J-WO correct?

More details of the issue here.
The whole poster is available from Warwick if you want to display it on your wall.
16979


----------



## J-WO

Roy1 said:


> Here is the last of this year's Interzone covers and the last piece of Warwick Fraser-Coombe's jigsaw. So was J-WO correct?
> 
> 16979



Almost. But, at the same time, not at-bloody-all!


----------



## Roy1

J-WO interviews Warwick Fraser-Coombe about this years' Interzone covers which have now built up into a huge poster.
17356


----------



## Starbeast

*One of my favorite magazines from the past (first issue on upper left).*


----------



## J-WO

Decker looks like he's thinking about what to have for lunch.

(My guess is noodles)


----------



## Roy1

Here is David Gentry's 'cover' for the Black Static Advent Calendar, not strictly a magazine cover though it will appear on the cover of Black Static 20 next week. The link goes to a PDF so you get cover and contents in one download. 

17799


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Roy1

I think the artist deserves a name Mr Starbeast. Anyway here is Interzone 232's cover. Artwork, entitled '55 Bel Air', is by Richard Wagner. Due out by next week if the postman does his stuff.

18703


----------



## J-WO

_'Noam Chomsky and the Time Box_'?  It can only be an Interzone story!

I've only just sent off my subscription renewal so I hope I don't miss this issue...

(And those Conan covers... Conan has long hair but he always has a basin cut at the front. Very early seventies. Who cuts it for him?)


----------



## Starbeast

Roy1 said:


> I think the artist deserves a name Mr Starbeast.


 
Oh, I thought people could see it on the magazine. Here's another great cover by Al Norem.


----------



## Starbeast

Here's another great cover by Boris Vallejo.


----------



## J Riff

*How's the weather?  Schoenherr 1962*


----------



## J Riff

*Have an ice day.  Van Dongen 1951*


----------



## J-WO

Wonderful images.


----------



## Roy1

Yes the old pulp covers are always worth a look. The Analog cover is post pulp if I can use that expression.

This link will take you to a raft of pulp cover art but give it  time to load all the thumbnails if you move on to this page or the ASF page.  

How do you upload such large images?

19285


----------



## J Riff

Roy, you use the 'insert image' function and just paste in the address to hyperlink it.
 I hated losing my old pulps but then the net came along and all these old covers started showing up...and really, the covers are the collectible part. The stories can often be found reprinted, or in digital form, but the covers are awesome to behold. Imagine the cost of that page full of _Amazings._


----------



## J-WO

Spicy Adventure- a lost genre.


----------



## J Riff

This ones hard to beat. The flying dead!


----------



## Starbeast

*Excellent J Riff, I love those old covers!*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## J-WO

What on earth is a 'gear contest'?


----------



## J Riff

Heh, heh... If you saw 'Gear contest' on a music mag today, it would probably mean a contest where you could win some gear- guitar, amps, etc.
 But Gear simply meant... hip, groovy, cool. Guess it's gone out of modern British slanguage... Today it might say Awesome contest or even fab, is fab still groovy?


----------



## J Riff

But what are Sock stories?


----------



## J-WO

What? You don't know what sock stories are? Man, you are so not gear.



(I'm bringing the word back!)


----------



## J Riff

HehHEhHEhHEh.... welll..... we never actually said it...I think it was a Beatle word... though it may have been around b4 them... someone must know in here, I'm no Limey so wadda I know 'bout gear?


----------



## J Riff

Give me Liberty, or give me the Strange....Astounding, amazing... genius of a maniac! MuahhhH!


----------



## J-WO

That Liberty magazine seems to be part owned/sponsored by the NRA. I don't imagine Strange Horizons etc can claim that.


----------



## Roy1

The latest cover for Black Static and Ben Baldwin's interior before it was cropped to make that cover.

19812


----------



## Roy1

Cover art by Richard Wagner for Interzone 233
20605


----------



## J-WO

Is Richard Wagner going to a year's worth of covers, do you know? Because the two we've seen so far are very impressive.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Magazine Cover Illustrated by Richard Corben*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## J-WO

Something a bit sinister about the second cover, bit brainwashy.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Magazine Cover Artwork by Neal Adams*


----------



## Roy1

*Black Static 22* cover and interior art.
22454


----------



## Roy1

Interzone 234 (May-June) cover art is  'Relics' by Richard Wagner.
I prefer to think Big Robots and a Royal Bride, an image to suit our times.
Stories by Jason Sanford, Suzanne Palmer,  Lavie Tidhar, Will McIntosh, and Jon Ingold.

23146


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Magazine Cover Artwork by Frazetta*


----------



## Starbeast

*Magazine Cover Artwork by Norem*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Roy1

Covers for Interzone 234 and 235. Both by Richard Wagner. The Interzone 235 cover art is entitled 'Divergence'. 

c2C5719


----------



## Roy1

Cover art for Black Static 24 with a story from Ramsey Campbell illustrated by Ben Baldwin.

26810


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Roy1

Here is a link to all the interior art and cover art in Interzone 236 due out this week.
28166


----------



## J-WO

I'm looking forward to this one- Jason Sanford AND Mercurio Rivera (one of his 'Langalana' cycle tales by the looks of it- nice work Ben Baldwin!). Great work with the art all round.

Martin Hanford is new isn't he?


----------



## Roy1

The name rings no bells for me Jim. I'll ask Andy.
Roy

28455


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Roy1

Here is Ben Baldwin's striking first of six covers for *Interzone 238* January 2012. 

34739


----------



## J-WO

Now this is my idea of an SF cover! What is it- Pharoahpunk? I love it because- like all the great covers- it's not only creative, it compels the _viewer_ to get creative. So what's going on here, you ask yourself, and your imagination follows.

Great stuff.


----------



## Roy1

Here's Ben Baldwin's 2nd 2012 cover, The Tower, for Interzone 239 due out in about a week.


37991


----------



## J-WO

Cool. Can't believe its come back around again so soon.


----------



## Roy1

Yes its a treadmill Jim. as soon as one issue is done another one is due.

38077


----------



## Starbeast

*I miss this particular sci-fi/fantasy Warren magazine series.*​ 
*One of my favorite covers of 1984.*​


----------



## Roy1

Interzone 239 cover, The Tower from Ben Baldwin



41307


----------



## Starbeast

I could look at classic cover artwork all day.


----------



## Starbeast

The Incredible HULK was played by body builder champion, Lou Ferrigno.​ 

Since Marvel Comics became exceedingly popular beginning in the 1960's, then made sky-rocketing sales in the 1970's, television networks wanted to put Marvel superheros in live-action shows. Spiderman and Captain America were too expensive to create effects for (and were cancelled), so the HULK was chosen, and he became the second most successful superhero TV drama after Superman (1950's).​


----------



## Roy1

Ben Baldwin's *The Hanged Man* is the basis of Interzone 240's cover. This marks Interzone's 30th anniversary. 

43541


----------



## Starbeast

Forrest J. Ackerman was a gargantuan fan of science fiction, fantasy and horror. In his later years he wanted to share his knowledge about movies along with his huge collection of rare photos to all the fans of creatures, robots and fantasy characters. So back in the 1960's, he created a magazine called FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND. Thanks Forry.

Here's a cover featuring one of my favorite science fiction monster movies.


----------



## Starbeast

*One of my favorite sci-fi/fantasy magazines from the past.*​ 

_STARLOG_​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

One of Marvel Comics lesser known space heros from the 1970's, and still one of my favorites, Star Lord. Very cool galactic barbarian cover art.​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Can the space hero and his robot companion save a woman strapped to a rocket?*​ 






 

*One of the most mysterious, pistol-packing, popular pulp heros, The Shadow.*​ 






 

*Planet of the Frogs*​ 










*Western adventures were very popular in the 1940's & 1950's.*​ 










*Poor polar bears got blown-up!*​


----------



## Starbeast

*This family of monsters always make me laugh, it's still a great show for me to watch repeatedly.*​


----------



## Starbeast

*Sonny & Cher*​ 






 

*John Lennon*​ 






 

*George Reeves*​ 






 

*Homer Simpson*​ 






 

*ELVIS*​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------

